# New to Trad, looking for bow advice....specifically Hoyt Satori



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Id look at an ilf bow or maybe a samick sage just to start. get something light and inexpensive and work up. say 25-30#. enjoy !!


----------



## kynadog (Nov 3, 2004)

Depends on whether you are hunting are target shooting. 

Assuming hunting—with a 26.5 inch draw you could get by with anything from a 60” to 64” bow (possibly as short as 58”). The trade offs are that the shorter bow is more maneuverable (great for hunting from a ground blind), but is not as forgiving (theoretically) and if you go too short, you might get string pinch due to the extreme angle of the string on a short bow (probably not an issue with 26.5 draw length). A longer bow might feel like there is less stacking and cuts down on the string angle that causes string pinch. Also, longer bows are inherently more stable, but lots of shooters can’t tell a lot of difference between a 64” vs 62” bow. 

You can put together lots of riser/limb combinations with a Hoyt Satori to get you where you want to be. I would get a 17 or 19 inch riser and either short or medium limbs. There is a chart around here somewhere that shows the different combinations. 

17 inch with shorts is 58” and mediums make a 60” bow. 

19 inch with shorts is 60” and mediums make a 62” bow. 

Personally, I would try to be in the middle. 60 or 62”

The main diff between the 17 and 19 inch risers is that the 17 inch is not drilled for a two piece quiver while the 19 is. 

That’s pretty high level, but I hope that helps. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kynadog (Nov 3, 2004)

Here is a chart that will help. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmike00 (Jan 6, 2018)

BOHO said:


> Id look at an ilf bow or maybe a samick sage just to start. get something light and inexpensive and work up. say 25-30#. enjoy !!


I have a fairly significant store credit at the Hoyt shop so the Satori is a given. I'm not sure if I'll go with Hoyt limbs, especially since it does seem there are some very equivalent alternatives for much less of an investment.

Thanks kynadog, I think your recommendation of 62-64 sounds about right from my research and def would want the 19" for quiver support. I'm still a bit confused when it comes to riser/limb length combos though. For instance if I was aiming for 64", what are the advantages/disadvantages of going with a 25" riser w/ Extra short limbs vs a 17" riser with Extra long limbs(yes I know those are extreme examples unavailable on the Satori). So on the Satori what would be the differences between 19"+Medium vs 21"+Short, both equaling 62" or would that be such a small difference that it wouldn't be noticeable? 

Also for draw weight, how adjustable is the weight range on average? I know the Satori can be backed off 4 turns which on a compound can be around 2lb per. Is there enough adjustment for me to go with a 40# limb and back it off 4 turns or should I go with a 35# limb and just replace those with higher weight whenever I'm ready? Again I've been dealing with a shoulder injury for a long while that is being slow to heal. Post injury I started out at 45#, have since progressed to 50# and I'm going to move up a turn to 52# very soon.


----------



## kynadog (Nov 3, 2004)

I think the rule of thumb for adjustability of limbs is no more than 10%. My guess is that is 5% up or down. Someone who knows better will ring in, I’m sure. 

One thing to keep in mind is that Satori limbs are rated on. 21” riser. Add 2 lbs for a 19” riser and 4 lbs for a 17” riser. 

A general rule of thumb is that the longer the limb, the smoother feeling the draw. 

Also, 21 inches is a fairly uncommon Satori riser for hunting. Most guys prefer to shoot mediums or longs and choose 17 or 19 inch risers, accordingly. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmike00 (Jan 6, 2018)

That answers my question perfectly on weight. Shorten the limb and add weight. So on a 19" Satori with 35# rated limbs I'd be looking at a ~33-37# range. I might go ahead with a 64" just for that extra little bit of smoothness. Hopefully by the time I feel comfortable enough to hunt with a traditional my shoulder would be healed up enough to move the weight up into the legal range.


----------



## Blue Moose (Jun 17, 2012)

My DL is about the same as yours. I'm currently shooting a 21" Satori with mediums (64"). That's a bit longer than what most would recommend for my DL but it makes a sweet 3D bow. Your safest bet might be a 19" riser with mediums (62"). That's a good "in the middle" option to start out with.


----------



## jmike00 (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks Moose. I'm definitely going with the 19" riser but currently arguing with myself whether to go with 64" meaning long limbs or follow the several recommendations and go with medium limbs for 62". The smart part of me(which admittedly is quite small) is saying "Heed everyone's advice" but the defiant side of me is saying "Get the long limbs". I'm going to call around tomorrow to see if I can find a shop within ~100 miles who has some I can try out on Saturday. I hate buying bows without being able to test, especially when it's something completely new to me and I would like to see how much of a smoother draw the long would be vs the medium.


----------



## kynadog (Nov 3, 2004)

I’ll be interested to hear if you feel a difference between medium and long limbs. With a 26.5 draw length, you should get a smooth draw without stacking with either length limb. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tandemcpl (Sep 12, 2013)

My hunting bow is a 21" Satori with long TradTech RC Carbon Wood limbs for a 66" bow that shoots great at my 26" draw.

The bow is fast, smooth, quiet, and forgiving.

Be blessed.

Toby


----------



## donofan (Dec 27, 2017)

tandemcpl said:


> My hunting bow is a 21" Satori with long TradTech RC Carbon Wood limbs for a 66" bow that shoots great at my 26" draw.
> 
> The bow is fast, smooth, quiet, and forgiving.
> 
> ...


I just got the 21" for my hunting bow - paired with medium 45# limbs to start out. So far I love the bow. I did wonder if I shouldn't have gotten the 19" riser for shooting faster - according the Fred Eichler himself one would gain 10 fps with the 19 over the 21.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

I went 19 riser w/ medium 45#.


----------



## johndeere87 (Sep 10, 2009)

If I had your draw and wanted a 64” bow I would go 21” riser med limbs over 19” and longs. 

The Three rivers DAS bamboo glass limbs (make sure you get the ilf fitting) or trad tech glass wood would be my choice.


----------



## anthonyray (Jun 26, 2019)

In all respect, with your short draw length, you're not going to feel any difference in smoothness between a 60" bow and a 64" bow. Most guys can't tell the difference at all. And with your short draw length, you'll get less performance from a 64" bow. 
If you want smoothness, you get a better quality limbs, not a longer bow. 
With your draw length, I'd run a 19" riser with medium or short limbs for a 60" or 62" bow. the only thing you'll gain going to a 21" riser over a 19" riser is mass weight, But you can make that up with stabilzer weights to get the balance you want. 
I shoot a 17" and a 19" satori riser with medium limbs, and I draw 29 1/2". I've got a set of shorts from South Cox for my 17" riser that is a dream to shoot. And my medium super curves love the 17" riser compared to the 19" riser.


----------



## Remote (Dec 10, 2020)

I was shooting the predecessor of the Satori, the famed Hoyt Buffalo (55lbs), with x-short limbs, until recently. Paid a mint for the thing and while it was a very accurate piece of kit (once you get the arrows tuned) it has absolutely nowhere near the whack of my new 55lb ILF Pharos II, which cost about 1/3 the price. The 55lb Buffalo shoots 340spine at my DL (close to 29") and 250 on the end, whereas I get a bareshaft dead-straight tune on the Pharos II with 300 spine and 250gn on the end (shaft is a little longer). Shoots much faster too, insane bow energy. It's a stunning piece of kit for the price. 

Here's a review for you:


----------

